# Hello from Canada!



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome from another Canadian!!!

Your horses are really cute! Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! They're both really cute <3


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome from another horse crazy Canuck, lol. 

whereabouts in this great big country are you?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome from yet another Canadian! Lovely horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay another Alex!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You sure started off on the right foot here, you posted pictures, we love that!!! I sure love to see another Canadian and one who wear pink breeches as well. I am from BC, and yup, I wear the pinkies too!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the board.im in alberta. Could I ask what you did with your feral horse? Ive got two geldings coming in that havnt been handled alot and need to learn to trust their humans as the last ones put them on a feed lot. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Panda (Jan 29, 2014)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> welcome from another horse crazy Canuck, lol.
> 
> whereabouts in this great big country are you?


I'm on Vancouver Island, In Duncan, to be exact.


----------



## Panda (Jan 29, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Welcome to the forum. You sure started off on the right foot here, you posted pictures, we love that!!! I sure love to see another Canadian and one who wear pink breeches as well. I am from BC, and yup, I wear the pinkies too!


YAY! Pink lovers, Unite!


----------



## Panda (Jan 29, 2014)

roo said:


> Welcome to the board.im in alberta. Could I ask what you did with your feral horse? Ive got two geldings coming in that havnt been handled alot and need to learn to trust their humans as the last ones put them on a feed lot. Any advice would be helpful.


Honestly, Mona was surprisingly easy to work with. She always has been.
My best advice would be to take your time, and really just make sure to earn their trust (don't mistake that for letting them get away with things... if the kick/bite, whatever, then get after them.), and don't pressure them into too much.

With Mona i really kind of invited her to do things, rather than push her to do things. She learned that while Turning away from the "object" (tarp, saddle, whatever) may get her temporarily away from it, it was easier to go to it.

My rule is "You don't want to do this? That's fine. Let's do something else. Like lunge. Or spin in a circle. Or practice raised trot poles."

She's realized that by not doing the first "easy" task, we're going to go back over things she knows, but make them more difficult (trot poles were raised, ball wrapped in a tarp, turn on the haunches but asking for more speed, etc.).

I hope I'm making sense. I'm tired. XD


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Ontario!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum. I have 4 horses that originally came from Manitoba.


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

*Another Canadian *

Hi all, from Ontario. I have been around horses and dogs my entire life. Currently, I have Saxon, my 5 year old English Bulldog, and Colt, my 14 year old Quarter Horse/Arab cross. My boys are the light of my life. 
Colt has been in my life for just over a year, and very excited to move him to his new barn in April. Indoor arena....hurray, year round riding!!!, 15 acres of bush with trails, 2 acre grass ring and a tiled sand ring that is lit for night riding . 
Happy to meet you all, and to have found this great, informative forum. Carrots and kisses to all of your babies .


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

:wave: Hi! I am not from Canada, but so many people think I am... I live in Maine, and honestly it IS part of the U.S. 

I would rather it be part of Canada though. I just love Canadians.


----------

